# Lower back pain



## Adam490 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have just recently been suffering from a lot of lower back pain after I get an hour or so of riding in. I have ridden the same bike for hours on end before and never felt any discomfort. I am wondering if it's because I raised the seat? Never had any kind of back pain/trouble before so I am just wondering what could cause it.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

For me the key to staving off low back pain is maintaining hamstring length. 

I recommend you try yoga. Hot room yoga if you can find it. The heat is super for letting you develop that length without putting additional strain into your back and a good yoga teacher will really help you home in on the best stretches for your body mechanics and keep you on track form wise. 

Also, if you're not on a FS bike that sure helps a lot too.


----------



## brannonsmith (Oct 28, 2011)

I found the cause of my minor lower back pain today.

While riding around the neighborhood with the family I was messing around riding wheelies in the hardest gear on the bike.

Turns out this makes my left calf feel stretched to far and my lower back ache a little bit.

I am going to try to do some kind of stretching since I am fairly out of shape.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

I see a lot of people execute stuff from their lower back instead keep the cor strong and working from the hips... look at somebody doing a dead-lift this is the best way to show, there is a right way and wrong way todo the lift.

Weak glutes is a common problem for cyclist who don't sit properly on the bicycle(round backed) and will also lead to lower-back pain. Clock is ticking if your form is poor.


----------



## lduggers (Nov 11, 2011)

I once had this and was advised by the doctor to why away from endurance rides for the mean time at least because I was experiencing some back pains on extended hours of rides.

It would not help if I proceed with it so I opted to get off the hobby for about 3 months. I was made to take in a lot of medicines and given a form of workout to improve core strength and the back as well.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Definitely yes...raising your seat could have brought on the lower back pain...even if it were just a few mm. Unless you changed your stem/handlebar height at the same time, you are flexing your lower back more to reach the bars.


----------

